

Education is broken – we can fix it. Bring disruption back to schools - romaintordo
https://www.romaintordo.com/the-education-is-broken-we-can-fix-it/

======
Tomte
I don't want "disruption" to be brought to schools.

Actually I'm coming more and more to the point of view that people who
describe their "mission" as one of disruption and societal change fall into
one of two big categories:

Either they do illegal stuff (like Uber, Silk Road) or they just don't have
they slightest clue about the field they're meddling in and just naively
believe that a Ruby on Rails application with some Bitcoin thrown in will
solve all of mankind's problems.

(I'm not against your blog post which seems fair, just your choice of title
here)

